# What a day: dropped my camera.



## Jack56 (Dec 22, 2014)

How "lucky" one can be.
Friday the news that my cf slot needs replacement, today I dropped my camera on the rocks. Lovely start of my holiday. 
The camera still works, the lens is all right, but the body has got two nasty dents. If I would replace the back of the camera, what would be the costs you think? The second dent is on the top, what would be the cost of the top/front part?
Is there anyone on the forum who can give me information?
Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. :'(

I'm sure people can give you guesses as to cost, only Canon can give you *answers*. 

I dropped my 5DII from waist height onto pavement twice in one day. No damage other than a faint scuff mark on one corner (barely noticeable). But...all my AFMA values shifted 10 units negative. That might be something you want to check out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2014)

What model is the camera, it may or may not be worth fixing. Certainly, its possible to get parts, or to buy a camera for parts and use them for replacements.

(I think I remember you posting that it was a 5D MK III.)

There are parts on ebay, some new, some used. The back in the link is cracked, so watch out for things like that. You can buy one from Canon.

At some point, it just gets too expensive to repair one, but there is a thriving business selling parts, so your camera may be worth more for parts than it would be if you added the cost of repairs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-TOP-COVER-ORIGINAL-REPAIR-PART-/271696248099?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item3f425bbd23

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-TOP-COVER-ORIGINAL-REPAIR-PART-/271696248099?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item3f425bbd23



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Front-Cover-Case-Casing-Body-Replacement-Part-/371212511030?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item566dfd6736


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 22, 2014)

Well I have a pretty good metric for you. The going rate for bad camera drops this month is about $379 :-\


----------



## meywd (Dec 22, 2014)

sorry to hear that, on the last trip while hiking i fell holding the camera and all of the gear, was lucky to only suffer few scuff marks on the camera and my leg, unfortunately i can't help with prices, and as neuro said, its better to ask Canon


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 22, 2014)

good to have Canon CPS. it showed up in the morning, was assessed and went to the front of the repair line before lunch. 2 day turn around or I can get a loaner, free shipping and 20% off the price I quoted. the lesson here is if you are going to drop stuff invest the $100 bucks in Canon CPS Gold. Free clean and checks plus free loaners too!


----------



## meywd (Dec 22, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> good to have Canon CPS. it showed up in the morning, was assessed and went to the front of the repair line before lunch. 2 day turn around or I can get a loaner, free shipping and 20% off the price I quoted. the lesson here is if you are going to drop stuff invest the $100 bucks in Canon CPS Gold. Free clean and checks plus free loaners too!



you are right, unfortunately there are no CPS services here in Jordan, you can subscribe but no repairs unless you travel to countries with CPS centers.


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 22, 2014)

Yikes... what camera? a few months after we got my 5d 3 I was at an event doing a photo booth for Union Pacific and my assistant was clumsy and tripped on a sync cord for my strobes and camera... camera came crashing down, although the strobes were good... camera and lens came through like champs... only a ding in the paint on the bottom of the camera... otherwise everything still good... scared me to death after spending $3500 on it. Needless to say shortly after we went wireless with pocketwizards.


----------



## Jack56 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments.
I will try to contact Canon. They will be glad I'm there again.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 22, 2014)

Guys, I'm sorry all of you have damaged your great cameras. However, I see that as a BATTLE BADGE OF HONOR!

Seriously! You are out there, shooting pictures, doing your thing! The camera got damaged. So what? You're human. It happens. If it still works, keep using it. If it doesn't, get it repaired. But DON'T DESPAIR! The camera was damaged doing what it and its owner loves!! You didn't buy it to keep in the closet, all safe and pretty. You bought it to use it and that's what you're doing! Accidents happen and along with those accidents, so did a lot of great pictures!

If the repair costs way too much, it might even be time to buy another one instead. But whatever you do, don't be depressed! Be glad you are such a trooper and you keep on rockin' that camera!!


----------



## kalieaire (Dec 22, 2014)

i drop my camera all the time. having the kirk photo L-Bracket for my 5D3 + battery grip really helps though. I also have random stuff hanging off it all the time like a pocketwizard and a flash so if i drop it, something cheaper always breaks first.

cps just the same for the big stuff.

and dropping my camera certainly beats regretting not getting the shot.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jack56 said:


> The camera still works, the lens is all right, but the body has got two nasty dents.



What exactly are your "dents"? If the casing isn't broken open, you might just skip the repair or wait until you drop it again, for real.

It's like with a new car, you keep polishing it the first weeks, but then the daily routine sets in. The 5d3 is pretty expensive, but not built to be around forever, so if it falls apart after say 5 years of shooing that's just fine.

But again, my condolences - this week I broke a €100 filter, these expenses are really unnecessary and it hurts if you didn't win the lottery lately.


----------

